# Door to Door shipping to Dubai



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know of any door-to-door shipping agents that charge per Cubic Meters from here to Dubai and how much they charge. I want to send a few boxes about a cubic meter each. Also, if anyone has experience with any company please share.

Thanks


----------

